
Grid+ aims to make it easy to use crypto to pay for energy, then everything - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/12/20/electric-dreams/
======
toufiqbarhamov
So we can finally live the dream of closing the virtuous circle of burning
energy to mine cryptocurrency, so we can pay for our energy in that
cryptocurrency, so we can burn more energy. It seems like good news that it
doesn’t actually seem to reliably work.

